# Spraying engine with CLR?



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

I soak mine with yamalube. Mechanics orders.. looks brand new.
Just put a rag at the air intake


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

I would *NOT* use CLR on my engine under any circumstances.

I use CorrosionX about 5x a year. A little goes a long way. Under the cowling looks brand new. 

The Yamalube spray silicone protectant works well also. The Merc racing guys I know use CRC 5-56 with great results as well.


----------



## CaptDavis1 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## RennieRae (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2012)

CRC 6-56 is good stuff. Have been using it religiously for years. Not as thick as some of the others. Spray down under cowling a few times a year.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The sprays that leave a waxy residue behind are much better than the ones that remain wet and attract grit and grime.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

I use Fluidfilm keeps the engine looking new, smells like woody wax , I think it’s lanolin based


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

Corrosion X,,...was a time when purchased by the case, great stuff, would also spray my trim tabs, prop and trim/tilt at end of day. I do like Corrosion Block on electric, although they are both non conductive / safe. 
Quick note, spray detailer is a great easy option for the outside of cowling paint.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

used to use Corrosion X on tools, boat stuff, padlocks. worked good but Boeshield is better. has a wax in it, developed by Boeing for aircraft and aerospace.


----------



## Skinnee (Oct 5, 2021)

GSSF said:


> I would *NOT* use CLR on my engine under any circumstances.
> 
> I use CorrosionX about 5x a year. A little goes a long way. Under the cowling looks brand new.
> 
> The Yamalube spray silicone protectant works well also. The Merc racing guys I know use CRC 5-56 with great results as well.


Agree with that 100%


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm thinking he must have misunderstood his friend. His friend may have said CRC and he heard CLR or something like that.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

Boesheild here too...I need to be better about doing it more frequently though.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

I've used Yamaha silicone spray for years after every trip. Motor looks new. I used to use regular CRC but it always looked too oily.


----------



## Jrich91 (Oct 26, 2021)

T-9 boeshield or crc 656. Every trip might be a little overkill but every few isn’t a bad idea


----------



## Mallard1100 (Dec 18, 2021)

I agree with the above. Boeshield t9 user as well.


----------



## John Stark (9 mo ago)

I use Boeshield one time every month and I fish everyday. It does the job for sure. Just do it. Breakdowns can be expensive and stressful for sure . It is expensive to get this Boeshield but heck having peace of mind is worth it.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Guys I had a brain fart when I posted this forgot about this thread since I posted I figured out it was CRC not CLR sorry for the confusion LOL


----------

